# Pulled Stomach Muscles....



## BinBag (28 Sep 2010)

I'm currently not cycling because I've pulled a muscle in my stomach - it hurt like mad, but has got a lot better since it happened. It happened going up a rather steep hill for the first time on my roadie.

It's killing me because I'm an averaging 300 miles per month, so it's like my arm's been removed!

My question to you lot is:

Has anyone had this kind of injury before, and if so, how long was it before they got back on the bike? I must admit, I have been on my bike since but it has only prolonged the agony - which makes me think that this could take ages to heal.

Cheers


----------



## yello (28 Sep 2010)

I did it once as a kid, trying to help my dad lift a yacht. I was maybe 10 or 11 so I can't really remember exactly how long I was incapacitated for... but it was days. 

It hurt like hell at the time, and I was taken to the hospital and x-rayed just to make sure I hadn't ruptured anything.


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2010)

I'm currently suffering on the other side - with a bad back ... and although I'm finding getting on and off the bike difficult, the actual riding is better than walking. Plus on the days that I don't ride I actually seem to stiffen up more so I'm trying to ride a bit each day. However that might be just me ... maybe its mood related ... that I almost forget my back when on the bike - my sister was surprised that I thought riding the bike was actually helping - but its one of those things without a control to compare it to - it might have been fixed by now if I'd stayed off the bike totally and let it mend properly.

Where about is the muscle... in the rib-cage or lower? Are you using medication and ice on it?

Good luck that it mends quickly, I understand just how frustrating it is to not be able to move properly.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2010)

Just ride................

I busted (BROKE) my ribs in April, and was back on my bike as soon as I got back of hols - 1 week later............commuting to work............. yeh it hurt really bad (really bad...not good) .........but I got through it............ 

Oh forgot to say.................PS I am a certified bike nut............................. legs weren't hanging off.... so go..go..go..........

Busted muscle.................


----------



## BinBag (30 Sep 2010)

Well, got back on the bike today with no after effects - so all is well so far.

Thanks for the replies guys - it's just one of those things that us cyclists have to go through I think, the dilemma of when we get back on the saddle after some time off.


----------

